# where is east pond creek????



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Im looking thru dnr stocking data base and came across a creek stocked with 32,593 brown trout from 1979-1991 with most recent stock of 4,533 in 1990-91 this creek is called east pond creek in macomb county and was wondering where it was anyone have an idea???? if you could please share thanx


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

It is up in Romeo. It crosses M-53 just north of 32 mile. It dumps into the North Branch of the Clinton river just north of the 32 mile bridge over the North Branch of the Clinton. It also runs behind the Ford engine plant. 

I wouldn't waste my time on this river. There really aren't any access points. The river is narrow enough to jump over with a running start. I did try it once above the 32 mile road bridge and it never got any deeper than knee deep. 

John


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

stony creek with a 39,294 brown trout plant from 1989 - 1991 

north branch clinton with -steelies 211,308 planted in 1996 1998 & 2002 -browns 49,623 1979-1990 rainbows 9,993 in 1998


south branch flint river 24,869 browns 1979 thru 1990


any of these creeks, rivers good for trout fishing, fly fishing?

there is this on river in thimb i want to try out bad its called pigeon river empties into lake huron at caseville its plant are 394,332 browns 1983 thru 1999 -- 436,752 rainbows 1985 thru 2001 --190,256 steelies 1980 thru 2002 sound good to me i wonder what the river type is gravel sand mix im guessing?


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Chrome Steel:

Never tried stoney creek. From what I have seen, looks mostly private. You cross over it if you are on Washington road which turns into Tienken between Rochester and Washington. Looks shallow and narrow too. Do a search on this site. I think this one was described before. From what I remember, the conclusion is that it gets too warm to support much of a trout population.

North Branch Clinton. Tried that, didn't see or catch any fish. Not many places to access either. I called the DNR when I saw the stocking numbers several years ago and asked if they could tell me more about the fishing and if people catch any. Basically their statement was more or less, "try it and let us know if you catch anything, we would be interested if any steelhead survived." So I don't think there are many reports coming from here. If you hear anything I would be interested in knowing more also.

Don't know anything about the south branch of the flint river.

Check with JeremyL about the Pigeon. He should be able to clue you in on that one. He fishes all those thumb area ports, piers, and rivers.

John


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

John: thanx for info what a good guy

and if there is any other info from anyone else that would help me about these creeks please share i am going to check them out thanx


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Ice fishin nut: 

I know right where that is now that you mention it down from court building thanx for info great


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

as i wrote in a Pm to chrome steel, the "rainbows" which were planted in the pigeon are not rainbows that stay in the rivers all summer or even for a put/take fishery, they are just a strain of steelies that go out into the big lake every year and come back to spawn. There are no streams in the upper thumb that hold year round stream trout or put/take stream trout.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Jeremy: I know alot about trout and fishing I know about what you tell me about the rainbows (steelhead) that usally do go out to sea and eat from schools of bait fish and get fat then come back to the river to spawn few years latermaybe less them are called costal rainbows there is also a common rainbow that preffers living in rivers along with some browns witch act alot like rainbows in there life style.

and then the river some rivers have three sections the begging commonly called the head waters, the creek- river usally starts narrow with a cold flow from a spring uaslly cleaner colder water flows from here trout can live well here usally smaller trout if you want the big ones fallow creek- river down a ways depending on what the river wants to do as to how far you have to go to get to the secound section called:
middle zone usally more rocky still kinda narrow but opening up still pretty clean not as cold as head water but cold enough depending on how far it traveld and depth of water, this is where you will find the bigger trout holding in holes when its sunny and feeding when its over cast on a run after a ripple and if you want to waste your time on trout or go fishing for sucker,carp,catfish,pike,smallies,blue gills so on even maybe a huge trout hanging out with these fish once in a while go fater down stream closer toward the mouth usally called:
lower zone here it get more warmer usally a little depper darker water slower moving more silty murky bottom over flows durring strong storms 

know is the hole river murky have you been thru the section toward New Greenleaf maybe its spring fed???

my brother and a few guys went sucker netting in some creek aroung port hope they hammerd the sucker also cought a couple brown trout they said they had no idea trout where even in this creek its not even a designated trout stream so maybe if i try hard enough i will or may beable to find some of them fish still living in pigeon river that the dnr had planted a trouts life spand can be up to 11 years it may hold a whopper???maybe not I think ill still check it out when im up camping in forestville also i wanna try elk creek they also planted that but with way fewer fish hopefully all the fish they planted didnt go to waste and die off i know a great creek that can handle a good portion of stocked fish

Thanx for info jeremy and if you can give me more on the river section around New Greenleaf that would be cool till then 
GOOD LUCK FISH ON!!!!!


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

the trout found in the creeks that run along the east side of the county are all either LRB, lake run browns, or are steelies. THere are no stream trout in huron county. 

the pigeon was stocked with LRB, Steelies, and rainbows. None of these are ment or do stay in the river. They are all planted at the mouth of the river at caseville. 

The pigeon isn't cold anywhere really and is almost dry in the back sections of the creek in summer. THe water bakes. They have never planted and i doubt would try to plant stream trout in any of the rivers up here, they are just way to warm and don't have the type of features needed to keep a population of trout around. It gets hard in summer even to get pike and bass out of the pigeon because of the low water level and O2 content. Usually the fishing has to be done within the first ten miles from the mouth. 

If your looking to catch stream trout, i suggest not wasting your time with a trip to the thumb rivers, they are all planted with Lake running trout strains and by may, in most years, those fish are gone and the warm fish takeover, bass, pike, carp, panfish, etc.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

you would be suprised of how many trout i cought in water less then 2 feet have you ever herd of paint creek in oakland county this is a real shallow river i can get over 10 20 trout from there a day and it hasnt even been stocked as much as pigeon when they mention steelhead thats the lake run when they mention rainbow thats the common river trout


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i'm gonna write a question refering to the rainbow issure to the DNR though there webpage, i will post the results i get, but i think there answer also will be that the rainbows are planted, but are not ment to be for a stream trout fishery, but to be a seasonal fishery.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I believe you are correct jeremy, same for Bird Creek, Willow when it use to be planted, Rock Falls and Pinnebog. Those plants return sometimes during the spawning seasons but those fish leave the rivers for the lake and bay.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

you are right jeremy I talked to the michigan dnr they used to plant both lake run and stream trout in the pigeon but found that the lake run costal rainbows out performed the stream strain so since 1999 they only plant lake run rainbows and browns but in other areas they still plant both strain.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

here is what i got from the DNR today.

Response (Lynne Thoma) - 05/01/2003 03:14 PM
They are steelhead. We no longer plant domestic rainbow trout. None 
of the rainbows planted are designed to be a stream fishery. These 
streams get too warm and are unsuitable. These fish migrate out, grow and 
thrive in the big water--Lake Huron, and then mature, return to the 
streams to attempt spawning, probably unsuccessfully. This, in spring, is 
when the fishery is available to stream anglers. Many are caught in 
the lake too. Steelhead were far outperforming the domestic strains.


----------

